# Getting CM installed, Moboot not seeing CM9



## milliamp (Jul 5, 2012)

I mostly followed this guide: http://liliputing.co...od-9-alpha.html

I got everything into the cminstall folder and the only modification I used was using the official CM build cm-9-20120704-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip instead of the linked nightly build that is no longer maintained.

Moboot comes up fine, and I have options to boot into webOS and ClockworkMod, but not for CyanogenMod.

I verified it is there in the cminstall folder like the guide needed and I tried a different nightly with no difference in result. Does the different CM build need a different install process or did I miss something in the install?


----------



## geofco (Jul 4, 2012)

I did the same thing (jumped ahead with the nightly build file) and encountered the same problem. I wiped the partition cache and dalvik cache with ClockworkMod, then reinstalled with ACMEInstaller2 using update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip. CyanogenMod appeared as a boot option this time around, so I repeated the process (delete cache and rerun ACMEInstaller2), this time using the nightly build file, and all is well. Don't forget to copy the GAPPS file to /cminstall each time since the script clears the folder after each installation.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

milliamp said:


> I did the same thing (jumped ahead with the nightly build file) and encountered the same problem. I wiped the partition cache and dalvik cache with ClockworkMod, then reinstalled with ACMEInstaller2 using update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip. CyanogenMod appeared as a boot option this time around, so I repeated the process (delete cache and rerun ACMEInstaller2), this time using the nightly build file, and all is well. Don't forget to copy the GAPPS file to /cminstall each time since the script clears the folder after each installation.


No need to install an old version of CM9 just to get a new version installed. For some reason, the CM team dropped the word "Update" from the file name of the rom zips, but did not change the ACMEInstaller2 program to look for the rom file without that word. All one has to do is add "update" back to the file name and ACME2 will find it. Same goes for any file you want to install using ACME2, update must be the first word in the file name. You really only need to use ACME2 twice, the first time you install CM on a new TouchPad or if you have to use ACMEUnstaller for some reason.. After that, just use "Install zip from SD card" using CWM or TWRP to install new updates, gapps files or fixes. Once you have CM installed, I strongly support using GooManager and TWRP which almost automates the installation of new roms and zip files.


----------



## milliamp (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks,

Adding "update" to the first part of the file name and re-running the installer worked. I emailed the author to see if they can update the guide since it was one one of the first matches in google for installing Android on the HP tablet.

I'll look into GooManager and TWR when I update it to CM10 (Jelly Bean) later on.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

ok...im having a similar problem...recieved my TP from HP today had to send it in for repair...went to reinstall CM9/moboot0.3.5/CWM and only moboot is installing. folder is correct, tried a nightly and alpha 2 also tried webos doctor...any suggestions would be appreicated

EDIT: solved...installed CM7 first then used acmeinstaller2 to update to CM9


----------

